# Weihnachtsgrüße!



## Anglerboard-Team (23. Dezember 2010)

Im Namen des gesamten Anglerboard-Teams wünschen wir allen Mitgliedern, Besuchern und Freunden des Anglerboards ein ruhiges und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest sowie ein gesundes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2011.


----------

